

What did you learn about human nature from your startup(s)? - amichail

Web startups tend to also be psychology and/or sociology experiments.  What did you learn from your startup(s)?
======
mondochicken
I am in the middle of a start up. Low on funds. I have developed a strong
disdain for people who want to come in at the last hour and act like their
contribution was equal to those who had bled and suffered to get things
started from the dust.

